# PS4 - Sub account problems?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I need some advice please on how best to overcome a few issues..

I have my account on my PS4, and I've set up a sub account for my 9yr old son, both use my PS+ account for online play. 

But his sub account restricts him playing online with his friends on certain games like Battlefront etc which I guess is due to age restrictions?

So...

1) Can I change his age in his sub account settings?
2) Do I need to set him up with his own account and enter his age as say 16? (I trust him and can monitor his online play)
3) Would him having his own account mean he also needs his own separate PS+ account, so Id be paying this twice?

Is there an easy way around this?

Thanks


----------

